# My Sulawesi Shrimp Tank



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Not really a planted tank now, and won't be in the future, but it's nice to have a documentation of its development here.

20 gallon high (thanks choii317)
Crushed Coral (special thanks to KeMo)
Lights: 2x24w T5HO


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

how many cardinals u hav?


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

dude i think he meant how many u gonna have? Are these coming in with bettas order?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> dude i think he meant how many u gonna have? Are these coming in with bettas order?


lol nope. It needs at least 1 month of cycling.
also I haven't decided on the species yet...
cardinals are by far the most hardy though.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

i really wanna set one up too. .but man im running too many tanks.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Tank has been running for a couple of weeks now. It's well cycled, well lit, and well-prepared for shrimps.The only change is the light, which I swapped for a duo t5ho fixture

If anyone knows where to find some nice wild-caught shipments, or when they arrive, please pm me so I can go and snatch those. 
So far, I'm aware that BA's NY/ Missy gets regular shipments. All out of stock for now. I wonder who the heck buys these continuously for such a ridiculous price and high initial die off ratio?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

jimmyjam said:


> i really wanna set one up too. .but man im running too many tanks.


set one up bro, we'll run these experiments together, and perhaps share our joy or mishaps so we all get to learn.
All it takes is a 10 gallon. Check out fish_man's collection.

MTS for the win?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

*3 week birthday celebration!*

Dropped in a few of these buggers to test my water.
They're Sulawesi Six Banded (Caradina Holthuisi), from Lake Matano of the Malili system.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

They are nice.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

What ph range would you keep your sulawesi's at? Is it your crushed coral that keeps it high?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> They are nice.


Thanks buddy. You know they are 



GuppyLove said:


> What ph range would you keep your sulawesi's at? Is it your crushed coral that keeps it high?


yup, around 8.2


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Does it keep it at 8.2 indefinately? Or does it need to be changed out once a year or so like the soils do?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Does it keep it at 8.2 indefinately? Or does it need to be changed out once a year or so like the soils do?


It won't last forever...but significantly longer than active soils..
I'll get back to you on this in one year.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Whats your gh and kh need to be for these guys?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

GuppyLove said:


> Whats your gh and kh need to be for these guys?


pm'd you..


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

yeah what is the gh and kh? Heard they have to be low and the TDS has to be between 200ppm and 400ppm


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> yeah what is the gh and kh? Heard they have to be low and the TDS has to be between 200ppm and 400ppm


bumping up the tds means inevitably higher gh kh, but it varies. normally around 14+ gh. kh doesn't matter as much.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Beijing08 said:


> So far, I'm aware that BA's NY/ Missy gets regular shipments. All out of stock for now. I wonder who the heck buys these continuously for such a ridiculous price and high initial die off ratio?


I'm guessing that most sula shrimp at NY/ MIS BA are lost to attrition rather than sold to customers, considering their track record with hardier aquatic life. Maybe 5 - 10% possible sales to customers.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Good stuff*


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice shrimp! 
Is the berried one under the sponge filter a six banded shrimp?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Very nice shrimp!
> Is the berried one under the sponge filter a six banded shrimp?


Yeah I guess it's a variation of the Hothuitis, but definitely doesn't have discernible "six bands". I guess they have varied phenotypes like Neocardina Heteropoda..

I've noticed, however, they do change colour according to temperature and lighting/environment.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's a quick update before school starts again......


female white orchid: "I'm feeling lonely..."










male white orchids: "Did anybody say, Lonely?" 










Cardinals are, generally speaking, more adventurous than they were a month ago.










this one looks like a female...


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

*Some more pictures*

It's a baby Starry Night!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Here's a video:


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

How many babies have you seen?


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> How many babies have you seen?


that was the second time seeing a baby. Forgot to record or shoot photos first time. They do blend in perfectly with their surroundings, hard to spot.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, that's cool!


----------

